# CHINA - 2023 AFC Asian Cup



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Pinkerton89 said:


> Surprised when looking at the tournament history that South Korea hasn’t hosted an Asian Cup since the 60’s. They have the venues ready, as has Japan.
> 
> *Can imagine this will severely damage Chinas chances for the 2034 World Cup if they were intending to host (previously thought this would be a forgone conclusion), I r*eckon Australia / New Zealand would be a good bet now like with the Womens World Cup.


Can’t agree. Chinese companies came to Fifa’s rescue in 2018 when Western sponsors were pulling out. They remain major sponsors. Bailing on hosting the Asian Cup due to C19 matters isn’t going to turn China into a footballing pariah.


----------



## Pinkerton89 (Aug 2, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> Can’t agree. Chinese companies came to Fifa’s rescue in 2018 when Western sponsors were pulling out. Bailing on hosting the Asian Cup due to C19 matters isn’t going to turn China into a footballing pariah.


I guess it depends to what extent this makes FIFA view China as an unreliable partner. 

I don’t necessarily suggest there is any vindictiveness in that, but can they trust China not to drop a World Cup at a moments notice in the same way should further global issues arise?


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Pinkerton89 said:


> I guess it depends to what extent this makes FIFA view China as an unreliable partner.
> 
> I don’t necessarily suggest there is any vindictiveness in that, but can they trust China not to drop a World Cup at a moments notice in the same way should further global issues arise?


The pandemic is very current. If we’re still talking about Covid 8-12 years from now, the world has much bigger problems than finding suitable World Cup hosts.

If Fifa view China as unreliable, then it would be like a business viewing a bank as unreliable because there is the possibility, however small, of a run on the bank.

Ultimately Fifa cares about money, and China contributes to their coffers more than most. They also have credit in the bank for helping Fifa when sponsors were abandoning them. That is more important than inconveniencing the AFC for very reasonable reasons, while also giving them plenty of time to reorganise without causing the kind of mess often seen in Africa with last-minute uncertainty. Just remembered Copa America last year too, with the original hosts Argentina and Colombia giving way to Brazil last-minute. That made South America look even more unreliable.

Personally, I’m cutting China some slack on this one. These are extenuating circumstances. Though I’m sure many will be along shortly to tell us how China should never host anything again.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Im quite disappointed, they could have prolonged it to 2024...
I have doubts now that already delayed Asian games and universiade might be dropped too instead of hosting them next year...


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Now, will AFC look toward South Korea for the hosting? Since South Korea has the stadiums ready, they are another favourites to host. But yes, I am disappointed with China.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> Huge news, China withdraws from hosting.
> 
> Maybe they'll be back for 2027 but either way it's a good thing all the new football stadiums are World Cup ready.
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem like China isn't ready for 2027 maybe 2031 is possible since Saudi Arabia could be awarded the 2027 edition Qatar might replace China for and the tournament would be pushed to January 2024.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541777970482003969


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

It looks like South Korea are the favorites to host now as we speak. I had high hopes for China hosting the 2034 World Cup but if the government continues to make unpredictable decisions then they probably will not be considered.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> It looks like South Korea are the favorites to host now as we speak. *I had high hopes for China hosting the 2034 World Cup but if the government continues to make unpredictable decisions then they probably will not be considered.*


Yes same, I also had high hopes for China but not anymore. To be honest, I would prefer Indonesia to get the hosting rights because 4-5 ASEAN countries are talking about having a joint bidding to host the 2034 FIFA WC. If Indonesia can host the 2023 AFC Asian Cup well then at least AFC can support the joint ASEAN bid for the 2034 FIFA WC. I am not really keen on South Korea because they have expertise in hosting big tournaments and I don't think they are hosting any big FIFA tournaments soon, correct me if I am wrong. Hence, I would prefer that AFC chooses Indonesia to host the 2023 Asian Cup. Next year they will host the U-20 FIFA WC so that can be a dress rehearsal too.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Yes same, I also had high hopes for China but not anymore. To be honest, I would prefer Indonesia to get the hosting rights because 4-5 ASEAN countries are talking about having a joint bidding to host the 2034 FIFA WC. If Indonesia can host the 2023 AFC Asian Cup well then at least AFC can support the joint ASEAN bid for the 2034 FIFA WC. I am not really keen on South Korea because they have expertise in hosting big tournaments and I don't think they are hosting any big FIFA tournaments soon, correct me if I am wrong. Hence, I would prefer that AFC chooses Indonesia to host the 2023 Asian Cup. Next year they will host the U-20 FIFA WC so that can be a dress rehearsal too.


Indonesia is planning joint bid for 2034 with their ASEAN neighbors Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> Indonesia is planning joint bid for 2034 with their ASEAN neighbors Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.


Yes that's the reason I feel why AFC should give Indonesia the hosting rights for the 2023 AFC Asian Cup. The tournament can evaluate how well they are prepared to host a 48 team WC with their ASEAN neighbours.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Kuala Lumpur: The Asian Football Confederation (AFC) has received Expressions of Interest (EoI) from four AFC Member Associations (MAs) to host the AFC Asian Cup 2023™ final competition.
> Following the AFC's invitation to all MAs to express their interest in hosting the flagship men's national team tournament on May 31, 2022, the following AFC MAs have responded by the extended deadline of July 15, 2022, and expressed their interest to bid for the hosting rights of the AFC Asian Cup 2023™:
> 
> · Football Australia
> ...


Four Expressions of Interest received to host AFC Asian Cup 2023™


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

South Korea and Qatar are favorites to replace China as host. But only one will be chosen. South Korea is likely to replace China. Even though they bid in the first process.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

the question is if anyone else is ready to jump in


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

ElvisBC said:


> the question is if anyone else is ready to jump in


The deadline was already passed.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

After 2023. 2027 i still think Saudi Arabia should host and succeed South Korea.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

The stadiums that were supposed to host the AFC asian cup are close to completion, except for Xiamen. Since the tournament is now awarded to Qatar, this thread can rename.


----------

